# How to add words to pictures?



## kmjaemo (Jun 21, 2007)

Dear forum members,

I wanted to add a poem to a picture i got off the internet. The picture is just the "sky." It has no other material in it, except clouds. The picture can simply be what you see when you lie down on the grass and stare at the sky. 

Anyways, I found a poem that would fit perfectly to the picture. The poem is about skies. Let's get back to the topic.  

So I wanted the picture (It is large enough to fit in one page) to have a poem in it. What I want is a portrait-formatted picture (to put in my binder) with a poem in the right side. I do not have photoshop. Is there a way for me to edit the picture?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Click on this site and download this free photo program http://photofiltre.free.fr/download_en.htm it makes it so easy to add text to photos ...


----------



## kmjaemo (Jun 21, 2007)

Can you please tell me what to download? There is a lot of files...


----------



## kmjaemo (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay, never mind, I think I downloaded the correct one. It says PhoroFiltre.

Anyways, how do i add text in this program? Can you explain step by step?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There are also plugins for PhotoFiltre.

http://photofiltre.free.fr/frames_en.htm

Plug-in installation

Unzip the file's content in the PhotoFiltre's 'Plugins' Folder. Then restart PhotoFiltre to load the plug-in.

You may want "Contact sheet".

Also there are addons http://www.photofiltre-studio.com/addones-en.htm


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

kmjaemo said:


> Okay, never mind, I think I downloaded the correct one. It says PhoroFiltre.
> 
> Anyways, how do i add text in this program? Can you explain step by step?


Supposing that you wanted it in English you should have clicked on the first one in the list English Version .....

*Step 1 *first you need to get the photo you are editing into photofiltre and you do that by clicking on the open file second row down,second from the left,in the window that opens you will see at the top *look in*...click on the *blue tick *and a drop down menu will appear click on the one with the photo in,then on the photo and like magic it will appear ready for editing .....

*Step 2* Click on the *black capital T *in the second row down and the text page will appear (here you can sort out what type and size etc you want the message to appear) experiment a bit till you get what you want ...then type in the box the text you want to appear on the photo....then on *ok* at the bottom and you will see the text on the photo ...you can move it wherever you want to by left clicking and dragging and thats it :up:

*Step3* Then click on file,save as whatever you want, wherever you want, to a folder/file that you want the photo to go to .....

Tried to put it as simple as I can ...if you have any questions post back and ask ....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here at this site is JAlbum.

http://jalbum.net/

It does so many things

See Features
One of the things is "Can create albums with text and comments in any language."
and
"Use any web browser to view the generated albums. No special viewing software (or plugins like Java or Flash) needed. Albums can be served from any web server, a local harddisk, CR-ROM etc."

Plus a lot more and then you got all the skins to pick from. 
All skins
Click on one of the skins and then it will show in it and below it your have a "Sample album" link you can click on to see how that skin looks displays the images.
Like the FotoPlayer one if you click on the Sample album your go here to http://www.fotoplayer.com/demo.html and see a lot more.
Add sound too.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

microsoft paint will do it. or something a little more advance then MSpaint is Paint.net
http://www.getpaint.net/

and if your looking for tutorials for it go here
http://paintdotnet.12.forumer.com/viewforum.php?f=15


----------

